

Trailblazing DIY pinball game snags Pioneer Award for Bill Budge - solipsist
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/01/trailblazing-diy-pinball-game-snags-pioneer-award-for-bill-budge.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss

======
smoody
I'm definitely a huge fan of the Bill Budge Pinball Construction Set. It was
the way many of us were first introduced to the ideas behind object-oriented
programmer (the ball _is_ the message).

